# 1966 Upper ball joints



## Tony Arnold (Apr 26, 2014)

I have new ACDELCO Pro upper ball joint for the upper control arm. It comes with a sleeve. The only way the sleeve will mount is from the bottom. Hole for ball joint is too small to fit from the top. The reason I ask is that the bolts are a little too large also so the holes in the A arm will have to be drilled out slightly. So I'm wondering if both holes( for ball joint and ball joint bolts) are too small or if only the bolt holes are too small. I only want to do this once!! Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Tony


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Tony, sure that is the right part? I have used the Moog and they fit pretty easy....


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Tony; PS on the Moogs, the dust boot and dust boot retainer (sleeve fit up from the bottom, the control arm is sandwiched between them and the upper ball Joint. Not sure on the ACDELCTDS, but would think it is the same.


----------

